# comunicacion pic16c745 con pc via usb



## gerardots (Sep 9, 2010)

necesito comunicar un pic16c745 con la pc via usb!!!!!!,,, 


como puedo hacerlo????,, tengo conocimientos basicos en microcontroladores pero jamas e estudiado sus puertos de comunicacion ....


espero me puedan ayudar,,, cualquier aportacion la agradecere de antemano!,,

gracias!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 9, 2010)

CCS tiene una librería para manejar el USB de ese micro...por lo demás podes darte una vuelta por acá: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/


----------



## Ferny (Sep 9, 2010)

Ten cuidado de hacerlo bien a la primera, porque el pic16c745 sólo es grabable una única vez XD

Si fuera un pic16f745 entonces sí se puede reprogramar, esa es la diferencia entre la C (tecnología CMOS) y la F (tecnología Flash).

Espero que te sirva


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 9, 2010)

El micro ese solo viene versión "c"....comprá un PIC18F2550 sale U$S 8...9


----------



## gerardots (Sep 9, 2010)

gracias por el consejo ferny lo tomare muy  en cuenta!,,,, y ps creo q coincido con jonathan en comprar el pic18f2550, e investigado sus caracteristicas y me parece un pic muy accesible...

de antemano gracias por la ayuda ,, checare el link y probare (ahora si como dicen "hechando a perder se aprende " jaja),,

buen dia , gracias!


----------

